# I'm Concerned



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

I know this may sound funny and I know its probably something I dont have to worry about, but .....

I've never used a gas oven to bake anything.....is there a difference to the times, textures....ect? I just dont know....any thoughts to ease my mind


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't be concerned. I've switched back and forth between gas and electric in different homes and see not practical difference. 

Technically, a gas oven is a moister heat than an electric, but that shouldn't matter.

Just make sure the temeprature is accurate.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

ok....ill just play with it....Ive just never had to use gas before...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2005)

Start with something simple that you're familiar with and don't do anything different.  You probably will get the same results.  If you see a difference, check the temp as that's the most likely culprit.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Andy...what a great thought...its just all rainy and gross here so I figured it would be a good day to do some oven activity!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 25, 2005)

As Andy noted - a gas oven is a moister environment (since the burning gas actually produces water vapor) than an electric oven - but that probably won't be much of a problem generally. 

The most important thing is *GET AN OVEN THERMOMETER!* A blub type is more accurate than a dial type - and are usually about the same price. My electric oven has a digital temperature readout, that doesn't match the settings on the dial, and varies in accuracy to the thermometer inside the oven.


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2005)

I've baked a jillion cookies, pies and cakes in a gas oven. I agree about the oven thermometer...it will be a big help.
I never had one, but I learned my oven and knew how to set my temps accordingly. 
I loved cooking with gas...it was especially nice for canning, because I didn't have to move that big heavy pressure canner around when it was finished..I just turned the burner off. I wanted to have a gas range in our new home, but our house sits so far from the road that it was going to cost us two grand to put in the gas lines, so we opted for all electric.


----------



## daisy (Aug 25, 2005)

I've used gas ovens many times, and have never noticed much difference between results cooked with gas or electricity. I just happen to prefer electricity. 

If you happen to have a gas oven which is fan-forced, you probably have the best of both worlds. In my part of the world, bottled gas doesn't burn quite as hot as natural piped gas - just keep that in mind and adjust the temps accordingly. It may not be the same where you live.

Don't be scared of it - just pretend it's electric!!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 25, 2005)

Most of my life I cooked on an Aga, as did my Mum and Granny.  I remodelled the kitchen a couple of years ago and got rid of the Aga and got a five burner gas hob and gas oven.  The hob has a wok burner in the centre.... it's brilliant to use - I can turn up the heat (or more importantly, turn it down) extremely quickly.  I used to have to remove the pot from the burner before my gas cooker days - now I'm just able to turn the gas down to what we call a 'peep'...  it seems to be able to cook at a lower temp than electric hobs do.

I think gas ovens are 'kinder' to baking projects than electricity, probably because of the 'moister' cooking environment.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

You guys are great!!  Thank you all so very much!


----------

